# Angela Gheoghiu In The Passionate Seas Of Summer



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem about Angela Gheorghiu swimming in the sea on a hot summer’s day.

My Angela Gheorghiu appears covered in wears of lightest summer that she may with zest take from freshness of sea ever transforming to shades of jade cobalt to with coolness of life lay siege on to senses of ardor 

My Angela Gheorghiu on display in the grandness of feminine sexuality so sensual in all delicate forms of flesh to mold fantasies whilst gliding on to force of nature

Ocean of wonder parts for my Angela as she with emotion dives in to world of another life in time of space to stand without gravity as she with delight of siren glides 

My Angela floating upon water in beauty of divine it being her senses to awaken as caress of nature take all liberties on to sensuality of my Angela 

My Angela’s elation be endless as she with allure go about depths of infinite cerulean to all her joys as if dancing about in air of music in grace of swan to with touch majestic enchant creature of Neptune Oh, my Angela be fantasy of soundless universe in creation of paradise on to herself


----------

